# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  chicken pluckers

## nell67

I butcher so many chickens,and I really hate plucking the feathers,but I don't like the drier meat of a skinned bird.

I was talking to my amish neighbor last night,and he suggested building a chicken plucker!Told me that a nearby neighbor had purchased one for around $1000,but he thinks it would be easy to build,  here are a couple of sites that show you how to build 2 different types of chicken pluckers.

http://poultrycommunity.com/forum/sh...hicken-plucker

http://achornfarm.blogspot.com/2009/...lucker_30.html





Or I could just go with this breed

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/sci/tech/2000003.stm

----------


## Winnie

Someone I know over here built themselves a Whiz Bang Chicken Plucker, Nell, Apparently it's very efficient and saves a lot of time. If I kept as many as you, I'd definitely build one!

----------


## Old GI

Reminds of the time when I was quite young in WV.  My Mother used to pluck the feathers from chickens on a regular basis; she grew up on a farm.  I remember her complaining about the pin feathers (down?).  My Father had a Men's Schick electric razor and she had just got a Ladies' Schick.  She got the bright idea to try my Father's Schick on the chicken; it worked!  She was so excited, she wrote a letter to the President of Schick to tell him they have a new line.  They have Men's Schick, Ladies' Schick and now ...........






Chicken Schick!!!!!!! :Censored:

----------


## Justin Case

Look at this  :Smile:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ply5u...ext=1&index=38


And this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMGZM...ext=1&index=86

----------


## nell67

My amish neighbor bought one of these from a guy going through a divorce,he just brought it over and hooked it up (it is for now electric,but he will convert it to a gas powered motor)  AMAZING,10 chicken in about 10 minutes!

The biggest issue is making sure you scald the chickens the proper length of time before tossing them in the tub.

----------


## crashdive123

> AMAZING,10 chicken in about 10 minutes!


I guess the age old question has been answered.  How many chicken pluckers pluck if a chicken plucker could pluck ........ or was that woodchucks?



Guess it was woodchucks.

----------

